# Space required for Staffpad libraries?



## Markrs (Jul 13, 2021)

As the libraries have a 1/3rd off, it is a good time to pick some up. However I have limited storage and I don't know how much space I need to have. Could anyone tell me the space required for the libraries you have? At the moment I am thinking about getting OT Berlin series.


----------



## Jacob Moss (Jul 13, 2021)

I have.. basically all of them.. granted I'm on Windows. Takes up about 25GB total


----------



## Martin S (Jul 14, 2021)

Each library requires approximately 2 GB, some a little more and some less..


----------



## Jacob Moss (Jul 14, 2021)

From my experience those are exactly what you get on Windows as well (though Apple has some interesting "roundings" when describing 1 GB..)


----------



## Markrs (Jul 14, 2021)

Does anyone have a preference between cineperc and Berlin percussion. I am tempted to go all in on Berlin, but I know cineperc is often rated as the best percussion library?

I should also check that the Berlin series is still considered the best option for Strings, Woodwinds and Brass?


----------



## Jett Hitt (Jul 14, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Does anyone have a preference between cineperc and Berlin percussion. I am tempted to go all in on Berlin, but I know cineperc is often rated as the best percussion library?
> 
> I should also check that the Berlin series is still considered the best option for Strings, Woodwinds and Brass?


This is a tough question. I use both frequently. Timpani plays a large role in my writing, and Berlin has the best one hands down. But CineParc has more instruments, and sometimes I like them better. The only good answer to this is to buy both.


----------



## Markrs (Jul 14, 2021)

Jett Hitt said:


> The only good answer to this is to buy both.


I'm pretty sure that should be VI-C motto! 😂


----------

